

Yahoo Cloud Object Storage at Exabyte Scale - _jomo
http://yahooeng.tumblr.com/post/116391291701/yahoo-cloud-object-store-object-storage-at

======
epistasis
This is pretty great to see. I was hoping that Ceph itself would scale to
exabytes without another layer on top.

However I suspect (only guessing here) that things like S3 are implemented
similarly, with multiple layers and replication at the lower layers.

